# She's finally here



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

So i finally finished my soloist carbon, and i must say it has so far exceeded expectations. 

Now admittedly im a little pedantic when it comes to bikes I no what I want and if the product differs I am simply not happy, basically a bike shops worst nightmare. 

So a ride report - based on a 40k quick ride today - first reaction absolutely amazing, the power transfer is flawless, the handling is exceptional the whole bike just works. I was slightly concerned about ride quality when I ordered, having never ridden the bike before I only went on others opinions and reviews. 

Vibration and ride quality - I read two types of review, either slanting the bike due to being to rigid and the other loving the bike. I found no problem, on very very very bad roads (basically dirt roads and poor dirt roads at that) there are vibration problems, but on normal roads the bike floats soooo smooth. BTW I'm running 23c tires, fizik saddle on carbon post, fsa bars/stem (alloy). 

Speed and handling, WOW is all I could say, the power transfer is simply stunning, never before have I ridden a bike that holds such an amazing speed so well, without alot of effort I managed to maintain a 36km/hr average and at that Im really unfit right now. The handling at speed is also superb the cornering of this bike in tight quick turns, or switchbacks in the road is so tight and precise. 

I have to say though, this is not the bike for you if you dont like attention, I finished building her at the shop today and must have had 10 comments within the first 3 hours of pulling her from out the back - not to mention all the heads that turn while you ride. 

I would honestly recommend this bike to anyone, I truly love it so far

Now hopefully ill manage to get some photo's up if i can work this thing out


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

looks great. that waterbottle looks like a laundry detergent bottle Its Huge!
glad you enjoy the ride.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah the bottle is a little bigger than i expected, i thought about 2/3 of what it is but ohwell, it does look much better up on the seat tube, but i dare say would render it useless


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Bottle looks ridiculous. It's like wearing a TT helmet on a road bike, just looks silly out of context.

Also wouldn't it have been wiser to leave a few spacers under the stem and flip it to level? Allows for more adjustabilty. Just saying.

What year are those shift levers? The 2008's had the 10 MICRON and QS MICRON on them. I see yours has 10SPEED and blank.


----------



## Ivanhoe (Mar 21, 2008)

bike looks great. But I know I would drop that bottle the first time I grabbed it. Is it easy to hold onto?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

ewitz, bearing in mind that this frame looks more like a TT frame rather a road bike! when in person it actually looks ok, ive had quite a few people ask if it comes standard from cervelo.

as for the positioning i like it as is, ive been professionally fitted and i always hoped that i could manage not to have any spacers - i believe its a much cleaner look - 

the shifters are 2006 i believe like i say at work we had a few old groupsets still on a new bike so i stripped it down. 

ivanhoe - the bottle is actually dimpled (i suppose its designed with much the same theory as the zipp rims) but they actually work in helping you grip the bottle. at first the main problem i had was guiding the bottle back into the cage but i soon got the hang of it 

thanks for all the positive comments guys - ill soon be changing the cassette - its huge at the moment


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Bike looks great!!


----------



## kkjellquist (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah...gotta ditch that bottle. I just can't imagine having a cage/bottle combo that HAD to work together! I just grab the next bottle in the cupboard and go. That bottle is straight outta 87. Other than...very nice ride!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks for all the comments guys, i havent got rid of the bottle as some suggested but i have relocated it onto the seat tube (really where it belongs) and i think it looks much better


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Getoutandride said:


> thanks for all the comments guys, i havent got rid of the bottle as some suggested but i have relocated it onto the seat tube (really where it belongs) and i think it looks much better


 Unlike most of the others I love the water bottle, but I bet it looks better on the seat tube. I can't imagine why anyone would buy a beautifully aero bike and put a plain old water bottle on it- other than there are so few aero bottles out there. Where did you get it? It would look great on my gray Soloist.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

thankyou california, ill post up some picks with it on the seat tube, and in my opinion it does look much better - a little harder to get out on the seat tube but the looks more than make up for it- 

its actually a bontrager part so i just ordered it through work, although it isnt cheap, the little flashings of carbon and aero design pump the price tag up to around AU$130 i have seen them for around US$70 


im actually surprised how many have said they dont like the bottle, as you have said the frame holds such beautiful lines and is so incredibly aero until you stick a great whopping bottle on top to me it makes no sense


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

the bike looks good not a big fan of the bottle/bottle cage i think the tacx tao look awesome on cervelo bikes


----------

